# Plugin Wunsch



## Farbtopf (19. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

da ich im Moment ein paar Ideen für Eclipse Plugins suche wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand ne Idee hat.
Die Ideen werde ich dann mal in diesem Beitrag sammeln vllt. hat jemand anderes noch Interesse.

MFG Fabian


----------

